# Missing ethernet card driver



## cachos (Apr 6, 2006)

OS: Win ME. PC: HP Pavilion. Intel Celeron.
My system crashed and I had to format the HD and reintall Windows again. Now my system doesn't recognize my ethernet card. 
On the System Properties -> device manager: there is a ? icon and listed under other devices says PCI Ethernet Contoller. When I open the window for it says:
? PCI Ethernet Controller
Device Type: Other devices
Manufactturer: None specified
Hardware Version: 017
Device Status:
The drivers for this device are not installed (Code 28).

I looked on the back and it says Linkryr. I couldn't find any company w that name. What can I do. Please help, thank you very much.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

OK it's a HP Pavilion but somewhere on the front is there a model make....if not what is the numbers on the back of the tower??


----------



## cachos (Apr 6, 2006)

HP Pavilion 6735


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

go here and put in you model number and the select *Start Detection *and see what comes up.

http://welcome.hp.com/country/us/en/support.html

Did you put the Ethernet card in yourself and did you get any drivers with it on disk....or when you got the PC did you get any disk with it??


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

cachos said:


> OS: Win ME. PC: HP Pavilion. Intel Celeron.
> My system crashed and I had to format the HD and reintall Windows again. Now my system doesn't recognize my ethernet card.
> On the System Properties -> device manager: there is a ? icon and listed under other devices says PCI Ethernet Contoller. When I open the window for it says:
> ? PCI Ethernet Controller
> ...


did you reinstall with the recover cd or another cd?


----------



## cachos (Apr 6, 2006)

@ Bonk
I can't access internet w that PC
As far as I know the computer came w that card, but I can't find the driver for the card anywhere.

@ Bearone2
I reinstalled w the recover CD, but the recover CD doesn't have that driver.

I want to know if there is some kind of general plug & play driver I could try to install or do I have to open the PC and see who is manufacture and try to get a specific driver for that card. Or if I just have to buy a new card altogheter.
Thanks again for the help.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'll take a wild guess that a *Linksys LNE100TX* network card is installed in that computer. If it is, you can download the 5.12 drivers for it from here. Click on the link that says "V5.0 Driver".

By the way, if you're still using the original 64 MB of RAM that came pre-installed in that computer, it's capable of supporting up to 512 MB of RAM. Windows ME should have at least 256 MB to run properly with its associated apps. The Crucial site will tell you what type of RAM is needed and how much it'll cost you.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Old Bob (Dec 18, 2004)

cachos,

Do you have a computer that you can "burn a CD" on ???

And does the HP Pavillion have a "working" CD drive ???

You can "download and burn" this Everest program on to a CD and run it on the HP.

http://www.lavalys.com/index.php?page=product&view=1&subpage=5

It will tell you everything about the HP and more !!!

SORRY !! - I got the Everest "link" off my favorites list, when I clicked the "posted link" to check it, I noticed that the "FREE" version is no longer available !!
Go with Belarc Advisor -

http://www.majorgeeks.com/Belarc_Advisor_d1385.html

It's almost as good.


----------

